# Will DM for food (in Haverhill, MA)



## JoeCrow (Oct 25, 2002)

Small gaming group looking for a few good players, and maybe an occasional DM. We've been playing together off and on for about 5 years. We usually play alternate Sundays, 1 PM to 7PM, sometimes every Sunday if we get enthusiastic about a particular campaign.

Primarily D&D/d20 and Deadlands Classic, with occasional forays into other stuff. We're currently doing a low-level swashbuckling Freeport campaign. I'm thinking about putting together a Spycraft/d20 Modern/Darkmatterish thing later, and maybe browbeating the crew into another excursion into Exalted. 

Looking for folks that are 20+ years old, mature (but not stodgy), fun and ready to Game On. No wimps. (5 points if you can tell me where I stole that from.) 

Email me at joecrow@speakeasy.net.


----------



## Lord Belgar (Jan 16, 2003)

*JoeCrow, quick question*

I know this is going to sound strange, but are afflilated with Kappa Delta Phi, National Fraternity.  I knew of a brother that went by that nickname who was into gaming.


----------



## JoeCrow (Jan 18, 2003)

*Nope.*

It's just my name.


----------



## Gospog (Jan 18, 2003)

Joe,

Just a few questions:

I live in Bellingham MA.  Are you looking for people to come to Haverhill, or are you gamers looking for somewhere to play?

How many of you are there?

Did you attend the Boston area EN Boards gathering at P-Cat's?  We may have already met.

Also, I work every other Sunday, but have every other Sunday off.  So...is this weekend an "on" or "off" Sunday? (I am working today and tomorrow)

Thanks.  

Gospog


----------



## JoeCrow (Jan 26, 2003)

*I'm back!*

Oy. Sorry it took me so long to get back to you, my net connection's been a bit sporadic of late. Working through a backlog of emails now...

OK. Some revision of the above info is in order. The group's on hiatus, due to some intra-party volatility. My wife and I, and possibly one other member, are looking to start up a new group now. Ideally, this would be in Haverhill. We've got gaming space. I'm getting the GM itch again...probably start off with a core D&D campaign, low level, to get everybody used to each other before I start trying to talk you into experimental land.

Yes, I was at P-Cat's big day. I was Jim West in Wulf's League of Extraordinary Gentlemen, 3rd floor. Which one were you in?


----------



## Gospog (Jan 26, 2003)

*Positive Gospog ID*

I played in Feng Shui.  My character is Chef Tso (see Story Hour for details).

I was also the one who loaned Wulf the miniatures for his game.
(Including building Mr. Hyde that morning).  

In RL, I was the guy on the couch with the mostly shaved head.  I was sitting next to a beautiful woman (my wife, who also plays), on my left.

P-Cat was to my right (a beautiful woman in his own right).  

Just trying to figure out how far we are from Haverhill.  If it's over an hour or so, would you be interested in doing an irregular gaming thing?  Once a month or something?  I'm actually running something like that today for some friends from the boards.

Let me know.


----------



## Gospog (Jan 26, 2003)

*Update!*

Just checked Yahoo Maps and Haverhill is about an hour and a half away.  That kind of rules out a regular game for us.

Still interrested in the irregular game thing?


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Positive Gospog ID*



			
				Gospog said:
			
		

> *
> P-Cat was to my right (a beautiful woman in his own right).
> *




You know, I'm standing right here. It's not as if I left the room or anything. Sheesh.


----------



## Gospog (Jan 27, 2003)

Joe,

Did you hear something???


----------



## JoeCrow (Jan 29, 2003)

<cricket noises>

...I didn't hear anything. 

About the irregular game thing, that's got possibilities. I'm kinda transportationally disabled at the mo, but lemme check on some stuff and I'll get back to you.


----------

